# Giant Springtails



## froggiesrule (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi, they're mentioned a few times and I know a place that sells them....does anyone culture them? How big do they get?


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

poison beauties sells black springs if that's what you're referring to. They get about the size of hydei. He rocks by the way, I ordered some mixed cultures from him and he sent me the best cultures I've ever seen.


----------



## verybadcow (Aug 6, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...ge-black-silver-tomocerus-sp-springtails.html

If these are what youre talking about then you might be able to see the pic for size comparison.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

verybadcow said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...ge-black-silver-tomocerus-sp-springtails.html
> 
> If these are what youre talking about then you might be able to see the pic for size comparison.


I split an order of these guys with a buddy and got them yesterday, Holy cow are they big! The culture was booming with Springs that are more than double the size of any spring have seen before..



fleshfrombone said:


> poison beauties sells black springs if that's what you're referring to. They get about the size of hydei. He rocks by the way, I ordered some mixed cultures from him and he sent me the best cultures I've ever seen.


I agree, I ordered several cultures and they are an awesome mix of critters! He also rebated the difference in shipping back to me..


----------



## froggiesrule (Oct 8, 2010)

So These eould be the same thing: (springhalen)
"Giant grey (Tomocerus sp.) not for sale at the moment, we need to breed some more, check pricelist regularly...
Up to 6 mm grey/black jumper, thats larger than a pinhead cricket. We caught original animals in leaf litter in the back garden. Prolific, is kept as all the other springtails and is very temperature resistant. Does not need diapause. Appears to be the same or a very similar species as the giant springtail from Ohio on Dendroboard"


----------

